# A very sad announcement please keep the puppy safe



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

this was posted on the yahooGroups this morning . . .i am not posting the OP names . . .I am so sorry for this family
. . . . please please watch your new pups at all times . . . .

Paisley died this morning
We only had her 4 weeks. She was lying on the bed next to my wife and we thought she was asleep. In her mouth was the lamp chord switch that she bit on. She was still warm and we tried to revive her. Drove to the vet but they couldn't bring her back. She was born March 26, 2009 and we were having so much fun with her. Miss Pickles just adored her.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so sad! Last summer when I had foot surgery and was in bed all the time Abby got bored and chewed two lamp cords in the living room. They were both unplugged so she must have managed to do that before she chewed on the cord! But, we shuddered to think what might have happened had she not done that. We have been extra careful since that incident.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so tragic and horrible


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor baby! Very sad for the owners to wake up to a dead puppy, that is so very sad.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How horrifying to wake up to...!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Soo sad


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

This is SO sad  Poor puppy and poor family.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tragic


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh, how terribly sad.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was afraid to even read this thread and gasped when I read the news. How devastating for that family and that poor baby, Paisley. I can't imagine their pain as they realized what happened. It could easily happen to many of us. I've come across a number of chewed or slightly chewed cords in the past two years. Thankfully in our case, the things were either not plugged in or plugged into an outlet that was governed by a wall switch (that was off).

God bless them all.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How very sad. This could have been any of us. Galen chewed cords when she came to us. I was very loud and vocal when we caught her. We removed as many as possible.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

How very sad. It actually surprises me this doesn't happen more often. Both of my dogs, when they were pups, LOVED to chew on any kind of cord. I got very good at hiding cords from them.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Luckily neither of mine did this.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

As i am reading this i am looking at my little boy laying on the floor here.....makes me very sad for the family. He is chewing everything...makes me more cautious. Hugs to that poor family.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is so sad. I was always worried about this happening. When my guys were pups, I would hide the cords, unplug things, or spray with bitter apples. They no longer chew on things, but I still keep cords as hidden as possible.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Kathie said:


> That is so sad! Last summer when I had foot surgery and was in bed all the time Abby got bored and chewed two lamp cords in the living room. They were both unplugged so she must have managed to do that before she chewed on the cord! But, we shuddered to think what might have happened had she not done that. We have been extra careful since that incident.


Can I ask what you have done to be extra careful? I worry about this with my pups a lot. We leave the lamp on for them when we are out at night. Guess we are switching that to the kitchen ceiling light!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh so so sad. I feel bad for both puppy and the family.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How terrible. My heart aches for that family.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

fibtaylo said:


> *Can I ask what you have done to be extra careful?* I worry about this with my pups a lot. We leave the lamp on for them when we are out at night. Guess we are switching that to the kitchen ceiling light!


To me being extra careful when Henry was a pup was keeping an eye on him at all times. I had an extra small pen in the living room to plop Henry into when I could not pay attention fully. I was also nervous that the cat would hunt and kill him. Sounds paranoid I know but I never left the house unless Henry was in a pen.

But anything can happen in just a moment, just like with kids. I am sure vetenarians see this often.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

fibtaylo said:


> Can I ask what you have done to be extra careful? I worry about this with my pups a lot. We leave the lamp on for them when we are out at night. Guess we are switching that to the kitchen ceiling light!


I bought some pieces of PVC pipe cut to the lengths that would work under my desk and ran all of those computer cords through them, I did the same thing with my middle of the room lamp and the TV cords. The lamp was mainly to keep them from pulling my lamp off the table when they were doing the RLH around the furniture. It just keeps that tempting little cord out of the thought process. Also I keep all kinds of chewies around that are safe.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can buy cord covers at any office supply store as well, they cover the cords that run along the floor. All of our hanging cords are pulled together with clips, DH has computer cords all over the place. Luckily neither of our guys have bothered cords, Scooter chewed a laptop cord once but it was coiled on the floor and wasn't connected on either end.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Until they get through that puppy/chewie stage, you really have to keep one eye on them at all times. They can just get into a ton of trouble so quickly. Such a tragic story.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The 2' round PVC worked better than the wire covers for us. I could get all those computer wires in one piece.


----------

